# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Genetics >  SOPHiA DDM for genomics, Sophia Genetics, Lausanne, Switzerland, Boston, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Sophia Genetics

sophiagenetics.com/technology/sophia-ddm-for-genomics

----------

